# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Favites abdita

## Julio Macieira

_

Favites abdita_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Verde

Dieta: Planktivoro, fotossintético

Agressividade: 3

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3

Corrente:3

----------

